# Celestial Pearl Danio problem



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I bought 3 cpds the other day. I would have bought more but my there were no more However, sadly, one died due to a heater malfunction and now I am left with two. The two that I have are very quite and always hide in the java moss. The tank size is 10 gallons. The lighting is 17 watts. the filter is pretty weak(I heard a strong filter stresses them out). So I dont really know whats wrong maybe its just that there is only two. Any input or help would be great!


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

They are shy fish and get comfortable in larger numbers. Increasing the amount would be ideal.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

they also dont need a heated tank. 

adding more will help. mine used to hide all the time and i had 5. you may aim for 8 or so. GL!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

how long ago did you buy them? whenever i buy new fish, depending on the species, it takes them a few weeks at least to start feeling comfortable...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

We import rare fish, including CPDs and we have noticed that sometimes the entire shipment of CPD is very shy. A school of 150 will hide very well in a 20 gal. tank. Most batches of this fish are not shy though.

Also if you got your fish from a LFS chances are they were flown into the US only a few days ago. Never quarantined. You are doing the quarantine  So the fish are still stressed and of course they will be hiding.

--Nikolay


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea I got these guys about a week ago, so they are probably still somewhat nervous. They actually have been coming out a little bit more though. I plan on getting another eight when my lfs gets them in stock. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

I was only able to get two when I first bought mine. The two of them stayed low in the Ludwiga until I bought 4 more and now they school out and about with my embers.


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

they are groupers so you want to have at least 5- 6 of them living together.


----------



## osnapitseric (Apr 9, 2009)

they are a shoaling fish, they feel safer in numbers. Water flow can be a reason they are so shy.


----------



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

i have about 20 in a 12 gal planted tank and the only time i see them is after feeding, and i need to be very still or they jet back into the plants. i've had these fish in there set up over 7 months. they are so shy you might never know fish are in this tank unless you sit quietly for about 3 minutes. i also have cherry shrimp in there. the danios have had several sets of babies but only 2 have made it to adulthood( at least i think i've seen a couple fry mature to get there color) IMO these are the shyest fish ever


----------

